# Children



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The boss of a big company needed to call one of his employees about an
urgent problem with one of the main computers.

He dialled the employee's home phone number and was greeted with a child's whisper.

"Hello."

"Is your daddy home? ", he asked. 
"Yes," whispered the small voice.
"May I talk with him?" 
The child whispered, "No." 
Surprised, and wanting to talk with an adult, the boss asked, "Is your Mommy there?" 
"Yes." 
"May I talk with her?"
Again the small voice whispered, "No."
Hoping there was somebody with whom he could leave a message, the boss
asked, "Is anybody else there?" "
Yes," whispered the child, "a policeman."
Wondering what a cop would be doing at his employee's home, the boss asked,
"Might I speak with the policeman?" 
"No, he's busy", whispered the child.
"Busy doing what?" 
"Talking to Daddy and Mommy and the Fireman," came the whispered answer. 
Growing concerned and even worried as he heard what sounded like a Helicopter 
through the earpiece on the phone the boss asked, "What is that noise?" 
"A hello-copper" answered the whispering voice.
What is going on there?" asked the boss, now truly alarmed. 
In an awed whispering voice the child answered, "The search team just landed the
hello-copper." 
Alarmed, concerned, and even more then just a little frustrated the boss asked, "What are they searching for?"

Still whispering, the young voice replied along with a muffled giggle:

"ME"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> The boss of a big company needed to call one of his employees about an
> urgent problem with one of the main computers.
> 
> He dialled the employee's home phone number and was greeted with a child's whisper.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)




----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------

